# The Villages Timeshare Club Meeting 1/15/2018 - TUG presenting!



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2017)

I will be speaking at the Villages Timeshare meeting on January 15th (next month) at 7pm at the Laurel Manor recreation center.

I also stick around for awahile afterwards and chat/answer questions for those in need!

While this is a private meeting for villages residents, guests can attend if you provide me with your name beforehand so I can put you on the guest list!

there is no charge or fee to attend, its completely free! So if you are in the area, or know someone who lives in the villages who is a timeshare owner...stop on by!

to get on the guest list you can email or pm me tugadmin@tug2.net


----------



## Karen G (Dec 16, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> I will be speaking at the Villages Timeshare meeting on January 15th (next month) at 7pm at the Laurel Manor recreation center.
> 
> I also stick around for awahile afterwards and chat/answer questions for those in need!
> 
> ...


Should the title say 2018 instead of 2017?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2017)

it most certainly should!


----------



## avad88 (Dec 23, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> it most certainly should!


Thanks for posting. We are new Village resident snowbirds, and look forward to meeting you! 
Ava


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2017)

Wishing everyone attending a successful get together. Wishing the group a very,very Happy 2018 New Year.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Brian,  
  We live in Sarasota do you ever have meetings there?
Ilene


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> I also stick around for awahile afterwards and chat/answer questions for those in need!


Do you also sign autographs and take selfies with fans?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2017)

ilene13 said:


> Brian,
> We live in Sarasota do you ever have meetings there?
> Ilene



TUG does not, but there is a florida timeshare owners group that meets in venice a few times a year.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you also sign autographs and take selfies with fans?



sometimes!  =)

Its a fun trip every year since my dad lives there.  he attends the meetings from time to time too if he is able to!


----------



## theo (Dec 28, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> ...there is a florida timeshare owners group that meets in venice a few times a year.



Florida Timeshare Owners Group actually meets in *Sarasota* (not Venice). Twice each year, November and March. Interesting and very well informed speakers. Have attended several March meetings. *Members* ($70 per year, iirc) can obtain audio recordings of any meetings they are unable to attend ($10 for a thumb drive with the entire recorded meeting, includes mailing cost). I seem to recall that it's a Hampton Inn on University Parkway where FTOG meets.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 28, 2017)

This is within short walking distance of my dad's house - I will, sadly, not be visiting during this window of time. But have a good meeting!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2017)

thank you!  its always a fun time to visit that group!  we usually close the place down with folks staying after asking questions!


----------



## silentg (Dec 28, 2017)

Brian are you going to be at the Orlando TUG get together?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2017)

Sadly im usually only in the villages for the night and we are always a day or two off on that schedule


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2018)

thanks to all that came out again for a wonderful meeting!  packed house as always and we even had to go find more chairs =D


----------

